# (On hold) Female Rat in Vancouver, Wa/Portland, OR area



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

[edit] I am looking for options in case I can't keep Zoey. I would still appreciate knowing someone's interest. 

[edit2] I don't think Zoey is aggressive. I think Abby has parasites. =] (not great news but better than Zoey being aggressive! lol)



I do not think I can keep my beloved Zoey anymore. She is too aggressive with Abby and I don't have the time to work with her. She needs to go to a loving home where she can be socialized and loved. Hopefully by someone who isn't taking advanced college prep classes and working. I love her to pieces but she is aggressive both with people and rats. I am hesitant to turn her over to the humane society in fear they'll put her down because of her aggressiveness. 

All I ask is for someone to rehome her into a loving rattie environment. I just want her to be happy. =]


Country: United States
State/Region: South Washington, North Oregon
City/Town: Vancouver/Portland
Number of rats: 1
Gender: Female
Age(s): 3 months
Name(s): Zoey
Colours: Brown and white
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Too aggressive, not enough time, mom said.
Temperament: aggressive to other rats, slightly aggressive to people
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: just 1 rattie....
Transport available: Depends on how far
Other:
URL of Pictures: http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f8/psycho_chick1313/Personal Pics/Zoey/
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: Gas money for transportation


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Female Rat in Vancouver, Wa/Portland, OR area*

Aw, she's pretty and nearby... but I don't think I can risk upsetting my girls. SIGH

I hope you find a great home for her.


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Female Rat in Vancouver, Wa/Portland, OR area*

If Zoey is still in need of a home, we have a rescue in addition to our rattery & may be able to take her & find a forever home for her. Let us know!


----------

